# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  نتمنى التوفيق للعزيز شبل الطفوف ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ان شاء الله الجميع بخير ..

اليوم الاخ العزيز شبل الطفوف ..

تم وضع في رتبت مشرف متقاعد ..

لقد قرر ترك الاشراف فقط ..

لأسباب تهمه  وانشغاله بدراسته ..

واليوم نتمنى له التوفيق في حياته ..

ربي يكتب لك كل خير في دراستك ان شاء الله ..

كل المودة

----------


## قمر دنياي

الله يوفقه في در استه 
موفقين على المجهود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفق ياولد اختي 
يعز علينا ذلك 
انما منصبك ينتظرك

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بصراحه زعلتني لما قلت متقاعد 
أحسها كلمه صعبه


تمنياتي له بالتوفيق والنجاح وإن شاء يرجع وهو بأعلى المراتب
بس لاتقطعنا مره وحده

----------


## ابو طارق

*بما  انك  قد  اتخذت القرار الذي  يناسبك* 

*نتمنى لك كل التوفيق  والنجاح  وتصل  الى اعلى المراتب* 

*اعرف انك سوف تتردد على الشبكة في اوقات  فراغك* 

*لذلك   نحن بانتظار  مشاركاتك مهما  كانت قلية* 

*انما وجودك  يسعدنا بين الحين والاخر* 


*مع كل الدعاء لك بالتوفيق  ابني* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*بآلتوفيق شبل =) ..*

*وإن شآء الله مآتجيب إلآ النسبه إللي في بآلك ..،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
يعز علينا تخليك عن منصبك اخوي شبل ..
لكن الامر يحتم ذلك لاجل مستقبلك..
ولا نتمنى لك الا التوفيق والنجاح وبلوغ المرام..
ونحن بانتظار كل جديد منك ومشاركاتك المميزة..
دمت بعين الله..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة.... 

طاقم المشرفين يخسر مُبدع ذو أفكار راقية ......وسيفتقد نشاط وعطاء كان كالسقاء..... 



ولكن بالنهاية ....الأمر يعود لصاحب الأمر.... 


دعواتي تحتويك أخي.... 

موفق في دراستك وفي كل شؤونك الحياتية.... 


يعطيك العافية أخي شبكة .... 


مقضية حوائجكم ببركة من هم النور 




دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## مضراوي

الله يوفقك في درستك اخوي شبل ..
وترجع لنا بالنتيجه المفرحه ..
:)

----------


## ليلاس

*بالتوفيييييييييق أخووووي  شبل*

*و ان شاااااء الله تجيييب النسبة اللي في باااااالك*


*يعطيييييييييييييكم العاااااااافية*

----------


## آهات حنونه

بالتوفيق خيو شبل 

الله يحقق الك الي في بالك

----------


## Princess

يؤ يؤ تقاعد قبلي .. مايصير
هههه امزح   :toung: 

الله يوفقه يارب وينوله كل مراد
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

